# PP curettage



## bonzaibex (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all you OB-GYN coding mavens!  

I need some info on the 59160.  Why doesn't it include a dilation?  Is it assumed that a dilation isn't needed during the post partum period?  If a gradual dilation is needed & done, can a 57800 be billied in conjunction with the 59160?  There are no NCCI edits telling me I can't bill the 2, but I'm not entirely sure that's appropriate.

Becky, CPC


----------



## jabirkholz (Feb 28, 2012)

*59160*

Becky, 
I am a little confused about this myself, there isnt a code that includes both so do you code individually and then add a modifier?  Also what if ultrasound guidance is needed only to be done by the physician and not the radiologist do you bill the 76998 as your second CPT code, and do you attach a modifier?


----------

